# Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"



## folkfriend (26. Februar 2005)

Moin Moin !:g

In der "Rute & Rolle " Januar 2005 wird von einer "Geheimwaffe" der Redakteur geschreiben, der s.g. "Dorschbombe" - schwerer Bleikopf mir Gummifisch.
Es soll eine gute Montage auf große Dorsche in der "Dänischen Südsee" sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Habt Ihr Erfahrung mit dieser Montage ?;+

Wenn ja welche Gewichte bzw. welche Gummifische (Form/Farbe) sind  am  Besten.|kopfkrat

Wer den Bericht nachlesen möchte, man findet Ihn in der  o.g. Ausgabe  auf Seite 48 - 50.

Gruß
RAiner


----------



## JapanRot (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

also ich fische ganz gerne einen 120 Gramm schweren gelben Bleikopf mit beweglichem Haken und gelb/rotem Twister dran. Geht gut, das Teil ;-)


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Die Dorechbombe an sich mag ich nicht, die ist zu steif.
Ich nehme da lieber Wackeljigs von 30gr. bis 80 gr.  Die haben einen beweglichen Haken und laufen gut mit Gummifisch und Twister.
Außerdem sind mir die Dorschbomben zu teuer.

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Moin,
solche Dorschbomben habe ich auch ein oder zwei Stück. In Norge kommen die zum Einsatz, dann habe ich aber zusätzlich zum Gummi noch Makrele hinten dran. Das funzt richtig gut. Nur Dorsch habe ich damit noch nicht gefangen, sonst alles mögliche von Leng bis Steinbeißer. Naja mit dem Heilbuttjigger fängt man ja auch Leng und Steinbit, jedenfalls habe ich noch keinen Heilbutt gesehen der mit Jigger gefangen wurde. 
Hier mal meine Frau mit nem schönen Rotbarsch auf Dorschbombe.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*



			
				JapanRot schrieb:
			
		

> also ich fische ganz gerne einen 120 Gramm schweren gelben Bleikopf mit beweglichem Haken und gelb/rotem Twister dran. Geht gut, das Teil ;-)


 

|wavey: Gleich mal ne Frage: Ich fische auch damit und bin ja so auch vom Erfolg überzeugt, aber wenn ich mit Gu-Schwänze fische dann hängt das Ende offt im Haken und ich bekomme jedes Mal nen Hals. Was macht Ihr dann, oder passiert euch das nicht sooooo oft?#q


----------



## Tyron (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Schönes Teil. Was kosten Dorschbomben denn so?

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Ich nehme diese hier und habe weder mit Gummifisch noch mit Twister dort die Schwänze verfangen, da der Haken beweglich und gebogen ist.

Sven


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Ich habe welche von Hakuma die gibs in allen möglichen Größen bis 500 Gramm und mehr. Mit Leuchtfarbe.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme diese hier und habe weder mit Gummifisch noch mit Twister dort die Schwänze verfangen, da der Haken beweglich und gebogen ist.
> 
> Sven


 

:g Ich habe beide Sorten und  fische mehr im flachen Wasser bis 10-12 Meter und flacher. Aber trotzdem kommt es immer wieder vor, dass sich beim dritten vierten anziehen die Twister schon aufhängen. Liegt bestimmt an der Größe der Twister? Wie lang sind deine?#c ;+ 
Ich habe sie auch von Hakuma, echt gute Quallität, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## basswalt (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

benutze die im süsswasser auf hecht. auch ich bin überzeugt vo der qualität und dem service von HAKUMA...


----------



## Nordangler (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Normalerweise verwende ich Twister und Fische zwischen 7,5 und 12 cm.

Sven


----------



## Pilkfreak (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

ich verwende doe Dorschbobmben auch zum normalen Pilken in der Ostsee! In 75/100gr (je nach strömung)! Die Farbkombination gelber Kopf und roter Twister ist genial und fängt (fast) immer! ich persönlich bin mit den "echten" Dorschbomben von Blitz-Pilker am meisten zufrieden! Auch die Gummitwister von Blitz-Pilker harmoniern wunderbar mit den Jigköpfen und somit is ein Verfangen des Twisters mit dem Haken ausgeschlossen! (Ich hatte zumindest noch nie einen solchen Vorfall zu beklagen!) 

Grüße

Ole


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Habe zuerst die gleichen Probs damit gehabt, jedoch anschließend ein wenig gebastelt.
Gufi/ Twisterkörper um ca. 2cm gekürzt, 3/0 er Haken an etwa 15cm mono
gebunden- mit Köfi- Nadel durch den Twister gezogen
Dann erst den bebleiten Jighaken aufgezogen und das mono des Extrahakens am Jigöhr verknotet. Haken durch das hinterste Drittel des Twisterschwanzes gestochen fettig!
Läuft gut- hängt sich nicht mehr auf - und ne Doublette ist auch beim Jiggen möglich!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

warum haste denn das thema nach fast 2 jahren nochmal hochgeholt??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> warum haste denn das thema nach fast 2 jahren nochmal hochgeholt??



Auch zu Themen die zwei Jahre und älter sind darf man seine Meinung äußern. Das ist doch gar kein Problem und dazu ist das AB da.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

schon aber wundert mich trotzdem!!
naja zum thema:

ich fische auch "dorschbombe" mit gummis und jigköpfen um die 70gr.:g Als farbe nehme ich eher gedeckte farben also braun,blau oder auch mal japanrot!!|supergri


----------



## chris13 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

ich nehm auch Dorschbomben in 40-90g.Zu den Farben:Gedeckte Farben wie Braun oder "Motoröl" sind Top aber am liebsten fische ich Shads in Japanrot,Grün mit Glitter und Heringtöne!!!

mfG Chris


----------



## Barschfeind (17. September 2006)

*AW: Geheimwaffe - "Dorschbombe"*

Also, in der Ostsee bei Kiel, benutze ich die Bombe ab einer gewissen Driftschnelle in der Abdrift. Das ein leichtes Angeln, einfach runter lassen und am Grund entlang schleifen lassen.


----------

